# Video Live Schnitt für Veranstaltung



## benjaming (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an alle,

folgende Frage beschäftigt mich . Wir haben in ein paar Monaten eine Veranstaltung die wir mit mehreren Kameras aufnehmen, soweit kein Problem. Nun haben wir uns vorgstellt, dass wir gleichzeitig Live Bilder über einen Beamer an die Leinwand senden wollen. Was für Hardware brauchen wir dazu? Könnten wir eventuell ein MacBook Pro damit einbauen? 

Vielen Dank
benjaming


----------



## chmee (20. Oktober 2008)

Sehr spärlich, die Infos. Ich versuche, das Gegebene mal ein bisschen zu verfeinern: 

*Gegeben:*
Veranstaltung
mehrere Kameras
Beamer

*Ziel:*
Ein Mitschnitt ( live geschnitten oder später am Rechner ?)
Live-Ausgabe auf Leinwand per Projektor

*Fragen:*

Was für Kameras ?
Entfernung zum Mischplatz ?

Was für ein Beamer ?
Leinwandgröße ?

Was soll da das Macbook anstellen ?
Nur den Mitschnitt machen oder auch zum Mischen benutzt werden ? 

Woher kommt der Ton ?
Mitschnitt von Audiomixer ?

mfg chmee


----------



## benjaming (21. Oktober 2008)

Mhh so kompliziert ist es eigentlich gar nicht.

Fragen:

Was für Kameras ?
Ja genau darum geht es doch

Entfernung zum Mischplatz ?
Für was ist dass den so wichtig, Kabel sind doch variabel!

Was für ein Beamer ?
Was hat das mit dem Live-Mitschnitt zu tun? Absolut unwichtig, oder?

Leinwandgröße ?
Genauso wie das?

Was soll da das Macbook anstellen ?
Über das MacBook wird der Beamer mit Präsentationen und eben dem Live-Mitschitt gefüttert (via W-Lan)

Nur den Mitschnitt machen oder auch zum Mischen benutzt werden ?
Ja genau darum geht es doch, kann man den auch zum Mischen nehmen wobei das natürlich kompliziert wird wenn gleichzeitig noch Präsentationen laufen sollen!

Woher kommt der Ton ?
Was hat das mit dem Bild auf der Leinwand zu tun?

Mitschnitt von Audiomixer ?
Das ist wohl auch nicht meine Frage gewesen!


----------



## chmee (21. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, Benjaming, dann geh ich jetz auch brav auf deine Fragen ein und nicht mehr. 

Was für Kameras :
Frag bitte beim Verleiher nach, ob er Sony-BVP oder ähnliche Kamerazüge da hat, die können dann mit Triax-Leitungen auch weiter als 20m vom Mischer entfernt sein. Für solch eine Kamera benötigst Du logischerweise auch eine CCU ( Camera Control Unit ). 

Mischer :
Hat Dein Macbook mehrere Videoeingänge ? Ich denke nicht. Also muss ein Mischer (zB Panasonic MX50/70 oder Sony DFS-Reihe) vorgeschaltet werden, welcher die Kamerasignale entgegennimmt. Der Rechner für die Powerpointpräsentationen sollte dahinter geschaltet werden mit einem Seamless-Switcher von Folsom oder Extron, damit die auch in höheren Auflösungen als 576i (PAL) angezeigt werden können.

Wie soll das mit dem WLAN aussehen ?
Sollen da 2 Macbooks agieren ? Einer mischt die Videosignale zusammen, der andere nimmt das Bildsignal via WLAN entgegen und übergibt es an den Beamer ? Bandbreitenprobleme, rucklige Bilder, Kompressionsartefakte, Funkstörungen, die zum Abbruch des WLAN-Signals führen ?

Macbook mit mehreren Eingängen ausstatten :
Da solltest Du Dich mal nach einer Hardwarelösung umschauen, die ( meiner Meinung ) im hohen 4stelligen Bereich liegt. Vielleicht würde eine Matrox RT.X2 ( ~1300Euro) reichen. Auf Anhieb hab ich kein Mac-System gefunden, dass mehrere Live-EIngänge handle'n kann.

meine Meinung:
Das, was Du Dir da ausgedacht hast, hat kaum Hand und Fuß, ist eine Idee ohne reellen Anspruch, aber Du bist Dir ja ziemlich sicher, dass andere Fragen unerheblich sind.

mfg chmee


----------

